# My first turning "project" ever



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing fancy by any means. I work at woodcraft and to get a better sense of what the pen turners are all about they let me take the pen turning class tonight. I've never turned anything, but had a blast putting this little guy together. I don't even know what kind of wood it is, but it was a fun class!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks good. I can only imagine working at woodcraft is it's own vortex but welcome to ours.:icon_smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Reckless,
Looks like you are off to a good start. Now, how can you work at woodcraft and not know what kind of wood it is?:laughing: 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

HAHA :wallbash:No good excuse Hawk...I should definitely know, but its an exotic I'm not quite familiar with. As a cabinet maker by trade I'm really familiar with Red Oak, Poplar, Cherry, and Maple. I'm still learning my exotics.

Slatron, Working at woodcraft they may as well pay me in gift cards. I only work there part time, but every penny I make eventually goes right back... I'm not quite sucked into the pen turning vortex yet though! I gotta remember my roots as a cabinet maker! :laughing:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

KC,

Watch out man, before you know it you will own your own lathe!!!

You can always come by and use mine. I don't get to use it enough any more!!!

We need to get together some time so you can see my setup.

Good lookin pen. The class you took was the same one that got me started!!! Watch out!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice! Glad to here you had a good experience on the lathe. There nothing wrong with branching out from your usual gig. Great job man!! :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I can see it now. KC tearing apart those pallets and turning pens out of the wood! Seriously nice job on the pen! Working at woodcraft must be awesome!

John


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Fred...Too late. I already bought a lathe. I got a used steel city midi. You should swing be WC the next time I'm working and I'll throw a couple sticks of the lyptus in the truck. 

jdixon. Already beat your idea to it. here is my 2nd lathe project ever. I made it with the pallet lyptus that I've got stockpiled. 

I turned it for a buddy of mine who owns a motorcycle shop here local. I'm going to have the shop name laser etched on it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's it buddy, you're hooked now.:yes:
That's a good thing


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Noooooo!! I'll never come to the dark side!!! :boxing:

(huddled in a corner mumbling) I'm only turning to be a well rounded woodworker...I'm only turning to be a well rounded woodworker...I'm only turning to be a well rounded woodworker... :blink:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Noooooo!! I'll never come to the dark side!!! :boxing:
> 
> (huddled in a corner mumbling) I'm only turning to be a well rounded woodworker...I'm only turning to be a well rounded woodworker...I'm only turning to be a well rounded woodworker... :blink:


Thats all right KC.... This is how we all started:yes::laughing:

Just think of all that money just evaporating!!!:yes:


----------



## Peter Benders (May 31, 2009)

looks very neat and nice.


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Great looking pen. Now that you have a lathe it's too late. Your in the vortex. Congrats on the lathe. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks dudes! I appreciate the kind words, but I'm not addicted. I've only turned everyday, but 3 or 4 since I posted this, went to the library and got some turning books, and got a chuck too...I'm not addicted though.
:wallbash:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Good thing your not addicted, it can get expensive. Pretty soon you be looking to make your own tools if you are not careful.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

You are doomed.

Gerry


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

The first step is admitting you have a problem. It will help you cope with the fact that you will end up spending boat loads of money on new toys. Not to mention all the time you will spend playing with the new toys.


----------



## gjhzyy (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope you could make great work.


----------

